# portsnap fetch extract



## jesse (Oct 25, 2010)

Does using the command `# portsnap fetch extract` use lots of memory?

I tried twice on a 700mhzDruon with 398mb RAM and the first time it just, froze at 
	
	



```
verifing package intregrity.....
```

The second time it gave an error about not enough memory in one of the files.


----------



## UNIXgod (Oct 25, 2010)

You may have a hardware problem or have filled up your /usr dir. It should have not frozen.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 25, 2010)

When you say "it froze", how long did you actually wait? There are over 20,000 files to be checksummed during [cmd=]portsnap extract[/cmd]. This takes a fair amount of time even on a well-equipped piece of hardware. Most of it is in RAM, so you won't see much activity. It may take hours on very modest hardware. But it should finish somewhere in your lifetime.


----------



## jesse (Oct 26, 2010)

I waited about 2 hours. The secound time I tried it it gave an error about 


```
lib***.h: out of memory
```
Thanks for your information



> When you say "it froze", how long did you actually wait? There are over 20,000 files to be checksummed during portsnap extract. This takes a fair amount of time even on a well-equipped piece of hardware. Most of it is in RAM, so you won't see much activity. It may take hours on very modest hardware. But it should finish somewhere in your lifetime.



This answers my question. Memory is suspect, I dug it out of some old machines.


----------

